# Plans to build a treadmill?



## Jessica Gainer (Oct 9, 2009)

I was wanting to buy a treadmill for my German Shepherd Dog, but I have a pretty handy boyfriend who is pretty sure he can build me one... Does anyone have any plans or anything on a dog self powered treadmill? 

thanks!!!


----------



## Chris Holderman (Nov 12, 2008)

i don't have any plans but here is a link to the best mill you can buy. Maybe it will give you some ideas
http://www.dogtrotter.net/videos.htm


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some how to's on youtube.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

I kept checking the Goodwill store and found a Weslo electric one for $45. Nice and quiet and the dogs do great on it.


----------

